# Battery indicator on



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gas saving alternators. They run off the battery in the daytime. 12.2 is normal. With headlights on it'll charge. 14.1 is normal. 

BAsically your alternator is working like it should. Unless your charging at 12.2 with lights on. Then you might have a problem with the alternator. 

Alternators run through the computer these days. So it could be either or both. 

Make sure your battery is in top health also. 

One thing the members will add to the post. Have you had your negative battery cable changed? There's a extended warranty coverage on the negative cable.


----------



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

The 12.2 V is with the engine off. I haven't changed the negative cable, but I measured the resistance. I will look further at that for loose connection.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If your battery is quickly falling to 12.2. It should be tested. 

How old is it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

12.2 is "normal" for a Cruze, but wouldn't hurt to have the battery tested.

There is a current sensor in-line with the battery cable. If you're seeing a constant battery light, that, and the negative cable connection are where I'd check first.


----------



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have checked the negative cable connections, and all are 0 ohm. Good connection in the crimped connection at the negative battery terminal. How can I test the current sensor in the negative line. There is three wires in the plug connecting to the current sensor.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I can tell, that light comes on if the voltage drops to less than 11V or goes higher than 16V. I'd check what you might have connected to the battery.

I'd also suggest stopping by a parts place and see if they'll do a scan for codes. The light by itself doesn't offer much of a clue. And that's not a common problem with the Cruze.


----------



## Jorgem (Nov 16, 2021)

Just a heads up, make sure your battery terminals are corrosion free and cleaned up. Dirty connections can illuminate your battery light and keep it from charging and distributing power properly


----------

